

Show HN: Sproutcore 1.10 released - unicoletti
http://blog.sproutcore.com/sproutcore-1-10-0-release/

======
unicoletti
From the announcement: The SproutCore team is very pleased to announce the
final release of SproutCore version 1.10.0. This version is the fastest, most
feature-rich and most stable version of SproutCore to-date and includes
several new additions and improvements to make development with SproutCore
even better and to make SproutCore apps that much more impressive.

